# Powder Conversion Recipes



## heavyiron (May 6, 2010)

*Originally posted by Sallyanne:*

Several years ago, I learned how to convert pellets into injectible tren because my boyfriend (bless him) was useless with this kind of thing. I'd much rather he (and all of you) get the proper knowledge and a safe product than to buy from a UG that is probably converting in the bathroom sink. Once I found out how to get my hands on powders, I realized how easy and cost effective it is to convert them. 

All the items needed to convert powders to injectable are easily procured online. Remember that you don't have to buy your supplies from a company that caters to bodybuilders. (these companies are usually more expensive because they know what you're using their stuff for.) 

The only exception I've found is www.researchsupply.net. They have have bulk and retail pricing and are reliable. Remember that you can also buy from chemical supply houses, medical, and science supply online. Do a Google search for "science supplies" and you'll be surprised at what you can find for a very reasonable price.

*Chemicals you'll need for almost every conversion:*

BB: Benzyl benzoate
BA: Benzyl alcohol (make sure that you do not exceed 5% BA for any of the conversions)

For Liquid Orals:
PEG 300: Polyethylene Glycol

*Oils:*
Sesame oil is good, and so is grape see oil. Stay away from the thicker oils, and make sure you don't have an alergy to the oil you're using (walnut, for example).

*Supplies:*
Some companies sell sterile vials with the stopper and crimper already on them. This is good if you have only a small amount to make or only convert every once in a while. Remember to use a venting needle with these when adding your final conversion to them. (transfer air out while putting the product in.)


Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc or bigger
18 or 20 gauge needles to vent and to transfer
Vials/beakers/glass measuring cups for mixing - heat proof
Sterile Vials or vials/stoppers/crimper for your product
sterile filters - whatman or equivelent
plastic or glass mixing spoons/swizzles. No metal
shallow pan to sterilize vials and to heat up mixtures


*These recipes are not mine. They are courtesy of **KIAN PHILLIPS -- BSc/SpSc - CPT** . I have made almost all of the recipes that follow except Winstrol. I also have not capped any powders, but the recipes are here. If you have questions about these recipes that I cannot answer, I'll contact Kian and try to get the answer for you.*

Good Luck!


The procedures for each conversion are almost identical but the measurements differ so pay close attention to this fact. 


-------------------------------------------------------

*Conversions and Information listed on this page:* 

Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate -
Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate -
Test Cypionate
Test Enanthate
Test Propionate
Trenbolone (non pellet form)
Winstrol (injectable)
Anadrol
Anavar
Armidex
Clomid
Dianabol
Femara
Nolvadex
Proviron
Winstrol (oral)
Capping Powders
-------------------------------------------------------



*Test Enanthate*

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 20 ml @ 250 mg/ml

Requirements: 

5 grams testosterone enanthate
15.25 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 1ml 5% BA
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure: 

measure 5 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.
*Test Enanthate*

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 40 ml @ 250 mg/ml

Requirements: 

10 grams testosterone enanthate
Benzyl Alcohol 2ml 5% BA
30.5 ml sesame oil
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure: 

measure 10 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.
*Test Cypionate*

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 20 ml @ 250 mg/ml

Requirements: 

5 grams testosterone cypionate
15.25 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 1 ml 5% BA
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure: 

measure 5 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.
*Test Cypionate*

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 40 ml @ 250 mg/ml

Requirements: 

10 grams testosterone cypionate
30.5 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 2 ml 5% BA
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure: 

measure 10 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.
*Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate - *

Note: Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate - is liquid at room temperature so use the following conversion: 1 ml of EQ = 1.18 grams

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 25 ml @ 200 mg/ml

Requirements: 

5 grams Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate -
20.50 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 0.75 ml 3% BA
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure: 

measure 5 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.
*Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate - *

Note: Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate - is liquid at room temperature so use the following conversion: 1 ml of EQ = 1.18 grams

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 50 ml @ 200 mg/ml

Requirements: 

10 grams Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate -
41 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 1.5 ml 3% BA
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure: 

measure 10 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.
*Note:* If you have more than the equivalent of 10 grams of Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate - , it is recommended that you do the conversion all at the same time to avoid having to measure and calculate 5 or 10 gram equivalents each time.


*Test testosterone propionate*

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 50 ml @ 100 mg/ml

Requirements: 

5 grams test testosterone propionate
36.25 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 2.5 ml 5% BA
Benzyl Benzoate 7.5 ml 15% BB
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure: 

measure 5 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
add BB to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.
*Test testosterone propionate*

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 100 ml @ 100 mg/ml

Requirements: 

10 grams test testosterone propionate
72.5 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 5 ml 5% BA
Benzyl Benzoate 15 ml 15% BB
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure: 

measure 10 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
add BB to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.
*Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate - *

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 25 ml @ 200 mg/ml

Requirements: 

5 grams Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate - - powder
18.75 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 1.25 ml 5% BA
Benzyl Benzoate 1.25 ml 5% BB
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure: 

measure 5 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
add BB to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.
*Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate - *

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 50 ml @ 200 mg/ml

Requirements: 

10 grams Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate - - powder
37.5 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 2.5 ml 5% BA
Benzyl Benzoate 2.5 ml 5% BB
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure: 

measure 10 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
add BB to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.
*trenbolone*

*Note: this conversion is not for the pellet form*

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 50 ml @ 100 mg/ml

Requirements: 

5 grams trenbolone
43.75 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 2.5 ml 5% BA
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure: 

measure 5 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.
*trenbolone*

*Note: this conversion is not for the pellet form*

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 100 ml @ 100 mg/ml

Requirements: 

10 grams trenbolone
87.5 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 5 ml 5% BA
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure: 

measure 10 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.
*Winstrol*

*Note: there is a tendency to ruin the product during conversion so only use one gram at a time*

Powder: 1 gram
Produces: 20 ml at 50 mg/ml

Requirements: 

1 gram of winstrol
one 20 ml glass vial or larger
one 20 ml sterile glass vial or larger
one 0.45 Whatman sterile syringe filter
two 5 or 10 ml syringes
two 3 ml syringes
three 18 or 20 gauge pins
two 22 gauge pins
17 ml of sesame seed oil
0.2 ml of benzyl alcohol
2 ml of Mr.T super solvent
Procedure: 

measure one gram of powder
draw out 2 ml of the Mr. T super solvent using one of the 3 ml syringes
place the measured powder in the open vial and add the solvent
place the rubber stopper back on the vial and put one of the 20 gauge pins in the stopper
place the vial in a small pan and place the pan on the eye of the stove
heat until the powder dissolves into a liquid (usually around 239.8-242 degrees F)
turn off the heat and let it cool down in the pan to room temperature (approx. 15 minutes)
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven until it reaches a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will be necessary to use slightly more oil than is required as all of it will not be able to be utilised)
draw out 0.2 ml of benzyl alcohol (this will account for 1% of the solution so make sure the measurement is correct)
add the benzyl alcohol to the solution in the vial and shake very gently
draw out the oil with the 10 ml syringe (make sure the oil has cooled down somewhat before doing this)
add 15 ml of the oil (saving 2 ml for later) to the solution in the vial and shake very gently Note: If the winstrol begins to clump back up, reheat the solution (place in a pan, put the pan on the eye of the stove and heat until it liquefies again) and allow it to cool down slowly
place one of the 18 gauge pins in the sterile, unopened vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
draw out the solution using the other 10 ml syringe, attach to the filter, and slowly press the solution out into the sterile vial
use the previously saved 2 ml of oil in the other syringe and run it through the filter to ensure that all the Winstrol passes through
after the filtering process, leave the pin in the sterile vial and remove the filter
place the vial in a pan and place the pan on the eye of the stove
heat for 15-20 minutes, remove from heat, and let it cool down to room temperature (approx. 15 minutes)
The finished solution will be light-gold in colour.
*Ensure that you follow the guidelines carefully for this conversion.*

For conversions larger than one gram, refer to the powder conversion calculator at the top of this page.


-------------------------------------------------------


*POWDER TO LIQUID ORAL CONVERSIONS:*


*Anadrol*
Powder: per 1 gram of Oxymetholone 
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements: 

1 gram of Oxymetholone powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
8.4 ml of PEG 300
10.5 ml 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
*Anavar*
Powder: per 1 gram of Oxandrolone
Produces: Highest concentration made - 20 mg/ml

Requirements: 

1 gram of Oxandrolone powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
9.8 ml of PEG 300
39.2 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
*Armidex*
Powder: per 1 gram of Anastrozole
Produces: Highest concentration made - 5 mg/ml

Requirements: 

1 gram of Anastrozole powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
19.9 ml of PEG 300
179.1 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
*Clomid*
Powder: per 1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements: 

1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
7.6 ml of Glycerol
11.3 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
*Clomid*
Powder: per 1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements: 

1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
8.4 ml of PEG 600
10.5 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
*Dianabol*
Powder: per 1 gram of Methandrostenolone
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements: 

1 gram of Methandrostenolone powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
19 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
*Femara*
Powder: per 1 gram of Letrozole
Produces: Highest concentration made - 5 mg/ml

Requirements: 

1 gram of Letrozole powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
19.9 ml of PEG 300
179.1 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
*Nolvadex*
Powder: per 1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 20 mg/ml

Requirements: 

1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
19.6 ml of Glycerol
29.4 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
*Nolvadex*
Powder: per 1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 20 mg/ml

Requirements: 

1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
9.8 ml of PEG 600
39.2 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
*Proviron*
Powder: per 1 gram of Mesterolone 
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements: 

1 gram of Mesterolone
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
8.4 ml of PEG 300
10.5 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
*Winstrol*
Powder: per 1 gram of Stanozolol
Produces: Highest concentration made - 25 mg/ml

Requirements: 

1 gram of Stanozolol
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
7.8 ml of PEG 300
31.2 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
For all of the above conversions requiring PEG and 190 Proof Alcohol, use the following procedure: 

place a sufficient amount of water in a pan and place on the stove
remove from heat when the water reaches boiling temperature
place the powder and the PEG in the beaker
immerse the beaker in the pan of water so that the water is level with the top of the contents of the beaker
gently swirl or stir the contents of the beaker until the solution is clear (reheat the water if necessary)
remove the beaker from the water
allow the PEG to cool down
slowly add the 190 Proof Alcohol to the mixture
gently stir until fully mixed
For all of the above conversions where PEG is not required, use the following procedure: 

mix powder and 190 Proof Alcohol in the beaker
gently swirl or stir the contents of the beaker until the solution is clear
the majority of powders which do not require PEG will dissolve readily but for those that are troublesome, refer to the heating procedure as outlined above
In the event that 190 Proof Grain Alcohol (EverClear) is unavailable, then substitute Bacardi 151.

Flavoured oils can also be added to mask the taste if that is your preference.


-------------------------------------------------------


*CAPPING POWDERS:*

Requirements: 

capping machine (ie: Cap-M-Quick, The Capsule Machine)
blank caps: size 0 or 00
set of scales: must be accurate with very small measures
powder of selected compound (ie: anavar, clomid, Dianabol - methandrostenolone - , etc.)
filler powder (ie: sodium bicarbonate, corn starch, etc.)
mortar and pestle for mixing purposes
Procedure for an accurate mix:
_To make this easier to follow, I will refer to the selected compound powder as 'CP' and the filler powder as 'FP'._ 

place blank caps in the capping machine
fill the caps with the FP (make sure they are completely full)
empty the caps out onto the scales and weight the FP
divide the weight of the total FP by the number of capsules the machine produces per time
clean the scales off before proceeding
place blank caps in the capping machine
fill the caps with the CP (make sure they are completely full)
empty the caps onto the scales and weigh the CP
divide the weight of the total CP by the number of capsules the machine produces per time
You will now need to determine the ratio of weights of the respective powders CP:FP which you have just capped and weighed.
Remember now that you have 24 caps of CP and 24 caps of FP for a total of 48 caps.

*This is just an example of weights:*

We determined that our total FP weight for the 24 caps was 18,000 mg or 750 mg per cap.
We determined that our total CP weight for the 24 caps was 10,800 mg or 450 mg per cap.

If you are making 100 mg caps of a specific compound for use, then your equations would look like this:
*Note:* 100 mg does not represent the weight of the cap but rather the active indredient of the finished cap.

100 mg CP = (unknown number) mg FP

450 mg CP = 750 mg FP
100 mg CP = 750 mg FP / 4.5 mg CP
100 mg CP = 166.67 mg FP

750 mg FP - 166.67 mg FP = 583.33 mg FP

583.33 mg represents exactly how much FP must be used per cap to allow for the presence of the CP.

Therefore, to make 48 - 100 mg caps of the specified compound in this example, you would need: 

27,999.84 mg of FP
4,800 mg CP
To mix the CP and FP together you will need to use the mortar and pestle.
For a proper mix, make sure that the amount of FP you are adding to the mortar is equal to the existing CP or CP+FP as the mix progresses. 

place all of the CP in the mortar (4,800 mg from the above example)
place an equal amount of the FP in the mortar (4,800 mg)
mix for a few minutes
place an equal amount of FP in the mortar (this time 9,600 mg which is equal to 4,800 mg CP + 4,800 mg FP)
mix for a few minutes
place the remaining FP into the mortar and mix
You are now ready to cap.
Follow the directions of the particular capping machine which you are using.





***
_The above has been assembled from various online sources._
_All errors in the original material have been corrected._


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 6, 2010)

Great post Heavy...shall we make this a sticky?

/V


----------



## heavyiron (May 6, 2010)

Also,all you new "chemists" be wary of the 5% BA in these recipes.You only need to use 2% BA in most cases.Example : 2% BA/20 % BB with making prop


----------



## heavyiron (May 6, 2010)

Posted by Superchicken ( years ago)

Melting point test :


well obviously the 1 bad thing about making your own gear is you get a powder in the mail thats usually white, so how do you know what it really is? what if the source sent the wrong one? or what if he was scandalous and cut it with something to profit more? how do you know?

well a few ways.

obviously the best and only failproof way is to have a lab test it for you, this way you will know what it is without doubt, and also how pure it is. this is most recomended. but obviously you cant walk into just any lab and hand them some steroid powder and expect them not to question you lol. this also be somewhat expensive sometimes.

you can also look up a physical description in chemistry books such as the Merck Index, to try and get a rough visuall description of the powder for ****s and kicks. not recomended at all.

some gear is a liquid or paste at room temp. such examples of this are testosterone enanthate, boldenone undeclynate(eq), and i also believe nandrolone decanoate(deca). there may be other these just came to mind.

this is because hormones have melting points, this is the temperature where they change(usually from a powder) into a liquid. the above mentioned have a melting point in the range of common room temperature. so they melt at room temp. other hormones have much higher melting points, so they need to be heated if you wanted them to melt. (dont confuse melting with dissolving in a solvent/oil)

a crude but very usefull home test you can do for free in the privacy of you own home is a melting point test. this will give you a very good idea if you have what you think you do, however its not very accurate for testing purity levels, if its a good source they should be relatively pure though.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
now everything has a specific melting point, this is determined by a few factors:

-the base drug ex. testosterone, nadrolone, boldenone, trenbolone etc...

- the ester attached to the hormone ex. propionate, acetate, enanthate, decanoate, undeclynate etc...

-the purity of the drug, if there are other things mixed in the powder this will skew the results of where it melts, they will not always melt seperately, but sometimes do, it depoends what the impurity is.

-and finally to a much lesser degree the method the manufacturer used to create the crystals. this usually has a very minimal effect but i thought i would mention it.

so what we can do is a rough test in our ovens to see where our powder melts. this is not accurate enough to make an assumption on purity levels, but it can be usefull enough to at least tell you you got the test prop you ordered, and not baking soda.

now first you find out the melting point of the hormone in question. they are usually listed in celcius, so be aware if your oven reads in farenheit.

lets say we are measuring test prop which has a melting point of 118-122c. thats about 244-251f.

preheat your oven to about 220f or so, you want it lower than the melting point.

i cant stress this part enough, YOUR OVEN THERMOMETER IS A PIECE OF **** AND ISNT ACCURATE! it sux but its true 99% of the time. im not kidding when i say yours could easily be off by 50degrees or more. im sure you can see why for our purposes this is not good. this is the downfall of this home test.

now what we can do to try and remedy this situation is go buy a couple oven thermometers at the local supermarket, they are usually under $5 ez. i recomend getting 2 diff types, not 2 of the same model, cause these are pieces of **** as well.

what we will try to do is use all 3 thermometers to acheive an average reading between the 3 of them, this will make the temperature reading more accurate. if you can read them acurate enough do this: therm 1 reads 215 therm 2 reads 225 therm 3 reads 220, add 215+225+220=660 divide by 3 660/3=220 so 220 is your reading.

when placing things in the oven, both the thermometers and the powder, we want to put a baking sheet int there first, then put something in between the baking sheet and the thermometer as well as the powder to insulate them. we only want the air temperature to affect our experiment, not direct(and higher) heat from the bottom flame/element. you must do this. an oven mitt works well but i set mine on fire above 375d. below that it was ok, so find something suitable.

put the other 2 into your oven(insluate them) and let the temp stabilize for a good 10min after it has preheated(important). take a look and see where the temp reads, hopefully all 2-3 of them read somewhat similar temperatures. if you see vastly different readings go get another themometer and put them all in there and see which one is the piece of ****, find it and throw it away.

ok so we are at 220 degrees now, so put a small amount of powder on a piece of aluminum foil, and place this in the oven with the thermometers on the insulator. let it sit at this temp for a few minuets as you lowered the temp when you open the oven door. every 5-10 min or so SLOWLY increase the temp 5 degrees or so, while watching the thermometers and the powder, noting the temp and whether the powder has melted yet. when the powder melts look at the temp and see what temp it melted at. yes this is tedious to sit there looking thorugh the oven window with a flashlight for 30min, cause you gotta watch it carefully if you want to be as accurate ass possible. i feel bad for those of you who have a free standing stove, cause youll be sitting on the floor.

theres a few things to keep in mind

an electric oven heats by cycling its coil element on and off, so the heat turns on and off, the temp will rise then fall, within a range, this is typically about 50degrees for an electric oven. this means when you set your oven at 400f it heats to 425 then cools to 375 then heats to 425 etc....

you can see how this can screw us, so watch those thermometers carefully. unfortunately they dont respond very fast, meaning if your temp is rising rapidly your therms might read 400 while its really at 410. thats why we increase the heat very very slowly to try and avoid this. sometimes its onavidable on certain ovens.

the reason why we must insulate the thermometers and the powder from direct heat is because the air temp may be 400 but the therm may get to 450 or more due to the radiant heat from the coils or flame, we want to measure air temp so we must shield everything from radiant heat.

if possible try and get a good digital thermometer, not a 12.99 internet chefs special. such examles are a micrometor which uses a probe type temperature sender, these are usually very accurate and they react to read the true temp within seconds, but they cost much more. these are all over the internet for sale.

if you have certain newer models of stoves, consider yourself lucky. a maytag with the advanced cooking system, a whilpool with the accubake system, or a general electric with the true temp system(they write this visibly on the oven somewhere easily seen). these are superior in that as opposed to a conventional stove which will heat to 425 then 375 then 425 etc.. they will typically maintain the temp within about 5 degrees of where you set them to, so 400 degrees is 398 then 402 then 398, much much better.......

all said and done, our test prop melted at 230 degrees instead of 244-251, what do we do? well, your thermometors were prob off or the air temp rose faster than the termometors could respond. or maybe you powder is unpure. regardless that would be close enough to know you still have test prop with a high level of confidence. this test will never be totally accurate but it gives us all a cheap at home way to feel confident were injecting what we think we are. if it melts WAY off, well time to talk to your source, but be confident your results are accurate before you rag on him.

another method thats more accurate and i mentioned above is the probe type thermometer. you can simply sit there and wait till it melts, stick the tip of the probe into the melted liquid, and in a few seconds youll have an accurate temp. i recomend this way. get a probe thats designed for contact/liquid etc... and has a fast response time, there are diff types of probes and you dont wanna measure liquid with an air probe.

ill cover this more in depth later, my fingers hurt like hell and i want a corona.

UPDATE- since like mentioned above electric oven cycle on and off, and if set to 400 they will rise to 425 then go donw to 375 then back up to 425 etc... combine that with how most thermometers react very slow, this gives us a bad reading. you watch your hormone melt and then read the thermometer and it sais 410 degrees, but its actually 430 cause your thermometers react slower than the speed at which the air temp rises.

what i do to combat this works really well. if you listen to your electric oven you will hear a faint click as it cycles on and again when it cycles off. this is the thermometor turning the heating element on and off. now lets say we are at 400d. we want to increase it by 5d so were at 405. so the oven turns on and the heating element heats up. the element gets hot and heats the air obviously, but by the time the hot air reaches the ovens thermometer, that element is very hot, probably red hot. ok so anyway the oven senses its now at 405, so it turns the element off. but this is the problem-that element is still red hot and is still heating the air, and will continue to heat the air hotter and hotter for a min or2-you can see our problem. now this wouldnt matter if our thermometers reacted fast, but they dont they are slow.

so do this:
your at 400
turn the oven up like 50degrees, very soon or immediately you should hear a click, basically you want to know when the oven turns the heating element on. once it turns on(again youll usually hear a click) then count to 10, and turn the oven OFF. within a few minutes the air temp will have risen about 5 degrees, and your thermometers will show this. if it doesnt, repeat the process and this time count to 15 or 20, ovens vary so youll need to figure out what works for you.

what happened is you just let the element turn on for a few seconds, just enough to get the element a little warmer, just enough to heat the air 5 degrees.

this is much better than letting the oven turn itself off, cause if you do that you might end up as high as 440degrees! yikes! we only wanted to goto 405!

so then to goto 410 just repeat this process again and again untill your powder melts.

also a good practice to do, is once your powder melts, if your oven is not already turned off, then turn it off asap. then let things sit for a few min and see how high the temp goes. if you did things correctly the temp should not rise more than a few degress since you turned the oven off, or ideally it should not rise at all. so if your temp read 420 when the powder melted, and you turn the oven off, and 3 min later it reads 425, then your powder melted between 420 to 425d. but if it melted at 420, and then 3 min later your thermometers read 440, then you have no choice but to assume it melted somwhere in between, but thats a 20 degree guess-not very accurate.


man i must be confusing the hell outta you guys lol, hope this makes sense.



Androstanolone- 5a-ANDROSTAN-17b-OL-3-ONE
(SAME AS 5a-Dihydrotestosterone)
melting point= 177-182C

molecular weight= 290.40

rotation= +33 c=1 CHCL3


Boldenone- 1,4-ANDROSTADIEN-17B-OL-3-ONE

melting point= 167-172C

molecular weight= 286.40

rotation= +22 CHCL3


BOLDENONE UNDECLYNATE- 1,4-ANDROSTADIEN-17B-OL-3-ONE-UNDECYLENATE

melting point=

molecular weight=

rotation=


CLOMIFENE CITRATE-2-(p- (2-chloro-1,2-diphenylvinyl)phenoxy) triethylamine citrate (1:1)

melting point= 116.5C

molecular weight= 598.09


CLOSTEBOL- 4-ANDROSTEN-4-CHLORO-17b-OL-3-ONE

melting point= 187-188C

molecular weight= 322.89

rotation= +150 CHLF


DROSTANOLONE- 5a-ANDROSTAN-2a-METHYL-17b-OL-3-ONE
(SAME AS DROMOSTANOLONE)

melting point= 149-153C

molecular weight= 304.36

rotation= +32 MeOH


LETROZOLE-4,4'-(1H-1,2,4 -Triazol-1-ylmethylene) dibenzonitrile

melting point= 184-185C

molecular weight= 285.31


MESTEROLONE- 5a-ANDROSTAN-1a-METHYL-17b-OL-3-ONE

melting point= 202-206C

molecular weight= 304.36

rotation= =18 CHCL3


METHANDIONONE- 1,4-ANDROSTADIEN-17a-METHYL-17B-OL-3-ONE
(SAME AS METHYLANDROSTENOLONE)

melting point= 162-164C

molecular weight= 300.42

rotation= +0 CHCL3


METHENOLONE- 1,5a-ANDROSTEN-1-METHYL-17b-OL-3-ONE

melting point= 164-165C

molecular weight=

rotation= +58 CHLF


METHYL TESTOSTERONE

melting point= 162-167c

molecular weight= 302.46


NANDROLONE- 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE

melting point= 122-125C

molecular weight= 274.38

rotation= +56 C=1 CHCL3


NANDROLONE ACETATE- 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ACETATE

melting point= 89-93C

molecular weight= 316.41

rotation= +49 C=1 CHCL3


NANDROLONE BENZOATE- 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-BENZOATE

melting point= 170-175C

molecular weight= 378.49

rotation= +104 C=1 CHCL3


NANDROLONE DECANOATE- 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-DECANOATE

melting point= 30-35C

molecular weight= 428.63

rotation=


NANDROLONE PHENYLPROPIONATE- 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-PHENYLPROPIONATE

melting point= 92-96C

molecular weight= 406.54

rotation= +58 C=1 CHCL3


NANDROLONE PROPIANATE- 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-PROPIONATE

melting point= 55-60C

molecular weight= 330.45

rotation= +41 C=1 CHCL3


OXANDROLONE-

melting point= 235-238C


OXYMETHOLONE- 5a-ANDROSTAN-17a-METHYL-17b-OL-2-
HYDROXYMETHYLENE-3-ONE

melting point= 177-180C

molecular weight= 332.47

rotation= +38 ETOH


SPIRONOLACTONE- 4,17a-PREGNEN-21-CARBOXYLIC ACID-17b-OL-3-ONE-7a-THIOL 21-17 GAMMA LACTONE 7-ACETATE
(SAME AS ALDACTONE)

melting point= 207C

molecular weight= 416-.59

rotation=


STANOZOLOL- 5a-ANDROSTAN-17a-METHYL-17b-OL-3,
2c-PYRAZOLE

melting point prisms= 228-242C (235C)
melting point needles= 155C

molecular weight= 328.42

rotation= +36 CHCL3


TADALAFIL-

melting point= 298-300C

molecular weight= 389.41

roatation= [a]20D: +70 DEG to +73 DEG


TAMOXIFEN CITRATE- 2-[4-1,2-Diphenyl-1-Butenyl)

melting point= 143-146C

molecular weight= 563.65


TESTOSTERONE BASE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE

melting point= 154-155C

molecular weight= 288.4

rotation= +102 degrees C=1 CHCL3


TESTOSTERONE ACETATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ACETATE

melting point=140-144C

molecular weight=330.45

rotation= +59 C=1 ACETONE


TESTOSTERONE BENZOATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-BENZOATE

melting point=191-196C

molecular weight=392.52

rotation= +155 C=1 CHCL3


TESTOSTERONE CYPINATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-CYCLOPENTYLPROPIONATE
(SAME AS TESTOSTERONE CYCLOPENTYLPROPIONATE)

melting point=98-102C

molecular weight=412.59

rotation= +87 C=1 CHCL3


TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ENANTHATE
(SAME AS TESTOSTERONE HEPTANOATE)

melting point=32-36C

molecular weight=400.61

rotation= +84 C=1 CHCL3


TESTOSETERONE DECANOATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-n-DECANOATE

melting point=47-49C

molecular weight=

rotation= +72 DIOXANE


TESTOSTERONE ISOBUTYRATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ISOBUTYRATE

melting point=124-128C

molecular weight=358.50


TESTOSTERONE ISOCAPRONATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE ISOCAPRONATE

melting point=53-55C

rotation= +86 CHLF


TESTOSTERONE VALERATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-VALERATE
(SAME AS TESTOSTERONE PENTANOATE)

melting point=106-109C

molecular weight=372.53

rotation= +92 C=1 CHCL3


TESTOSTERONE PHENYLPROPIONATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 3-PHENYLPROPIONATE

melting point=115-116C

rotation= +98 CHLF


TESTOSTERONE PROPIANATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-PROPIONATE

melting point=118-122C

molecular weight=344.50

rotation= +86 C=1 DIOXANE


TESTOSTERONE UNDECANOATE- 4-Androsten-17b-ol-3-one 17-undecanoate

melting point=

molecular weight=

rotation=


TRENBOLONE ACETATE-

melting point= 94-97C


TRENBOLONE ENANTHATE-

melting point= 72-78c


TURINABOL- 4-ANDROSTEN-4-CHLORO-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ACETATE

melting point= 225-230C

molecular weight= 364.89

rotation= =118 CHCL3


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2010)

good info heavy


----------



## CG (May 7, 2010)

I have figured it out. I want to be heavyiron when I grow up


----------



## all4show (May 7, 2010)

I have found it easy to obtain Tren pellets for conversion, but is there an easy way to get a testosterone powder?

I will make my own if it there is less chance of getting caught.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 7, 2010)

I remember I used to use this exact same chart way back in the day. Mr T's Super Solvent. LOL Now that's old school.

Since that post was originally made ,"The Iron Chef" has made a few discoveries. 

1. One of the major factor in pain management of compounds is oil choices.

I've found that a mixture of a very light oil, the finest being organic mustard seed oil 60% to 40% Pure Jamaican organic soy oil a kind of heavy oil. Acki oil is also super light and works well with make'n oil based winny pretty comfortable injects.

2.Organic oils are more expensive but much better for you ( and your compounds) all the way around

3. Most orals that are put into solution with PGA can remain in solution when diluted with distilled water, which means you can make concentrates and not have to have that PGA taste and have solutions ready to be made into larger amounts at any time.Example using Clebuterol in this case

1) Take 1g powder and dissolve in 49ml of PGA. Add heat to speed up the process. 
2) Take 1 ml of this solution and mix with 199ml of Water. This will give you 100mcg/ml. 

You can make ANY oral solution into concentrates.Some will require a couple of ingredients depend'n on the compound. ALSO Papaya concentrate can be using in oral solution not only as a flavor enhancer, but because of it natural enzyme you can use less PEG as a stabilizer. I recognize these oral conversions as something way back in the day from "Lozgod's Liquid Oral Solutions. They are solid but a bit dated but great for a begin'n "chef ".

There are quite a few updates since that was printed like Oil based winny, Oil based suspension, etc.

Peace and Love

PS there is NO such thing as Sterile oil, once you open it unless you work under at least 3X40 ( 120 watts) of UV. ALL OILS NEED TO BE FILTERED. REAL TALK !!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 7, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Also,all you new "chemists" be wary of the 5% BA in these recipes.You only need to use 2% BA in most cases.Example : 2% BA/20 % BB with making prop



Totally agree. Was going to post the same. And alot of times you can get by with half that BB also. 
I also like grapeseed oil better.


----------



## ZECH (May 7, 2010)

I know Pirate will agree, I miss conversionboard. That board was all about this stuff. I would have loved to had all the info that was in those archives before it went down.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 7, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Great post Heavy...shall we make this a sticky?
> 
> /V


 Make a sticky ..


----------



## weldingman (May 7, 2010)

grapeseed oil helps with my prop


----------



## Iron Dragon (May 7, 2010)

Superchicken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!! I Miss that guy.


----------



## Saney (May 8, 2010)

I wish somebody would teach me how to make this shit... I'd love to be able to make it


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (May 12, 2010)




----------



## heavyiron (May 12, 2010)

Saney said:


> I wish somebody would teach me how to make this shit... I'd love to be able to make it


 Just read and follow the directions or ask a specific question....


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2010)

heavy, saney will never pin gears ever . .  he is a placebo abuser who will never join the Dark Side  . . . tell him to take his beta-alanine and STFU


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 13, 2010)




----------



## basskiller (Aug 29, 2010)

the podwer recipes are from harvey Balboner   He made a mistake on the deca's  and these were copied before the correction 

  they should read  (outlined in bold)


Deca for 5 grams
needed
5 grams powder
*16.25ml sesame oil*
1.25ml BA 5%
*3.75ml BB 15%*
Syringes
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA & BB to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter.
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.
Makes 25 ml @ 200 mg/ml



Deca for 10 grams
needed
10 grams powder
*32.50 ml sesame oil*
2.5ml BA 5%
*7.50ml BB 15%*
Syringes
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA & BB to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter.
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.
Makes 50 ml @ 200 mg/ml


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 29, 2010)

basskiller said:


> the podwer recipes are from harvey Balboner He made a mistake on the deca's and these were copied before the correction
> 
> they should read (outlined in bold)
> 
> ...


 

Nice, Thanks for catching that! Since all the BA's are too high we should rewrite these at some point.


----------



## basskiller (Aug 29, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Nice, Thanks for catching that! Since all the BA's are too high we should rewrite these at some point.



agreed!!!! These were written around 2003 when everyone really didn't know as much as we do now.. back then only a few were doing their home brew thing and worried more about abcess. That 5% is what more than a few of the kit makers used as their magic solution (straight BA)


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 29, 2010)

basskiller said:


> agreed!!!! These were written around 2003 when everyone really didn't know as much as we do now.. back then only a few were doing their home brew thing and worried more about abcess. That 5% is what more than a few of the kit makers used as their magic solution (straight BA)


 

What are you running your BA at these days? 2%?


----------



## Mr.BTB (Aug 29, 2010)

I read at another forum that you can get away with just using BA and not using any BB.

Is this true?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 29, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> I read at another forum that you can get away with just using BA and not using any BB.
> 
> Is this true?



If you up the BA % to make up for BB, you run the risk of more pain. BB acts as a solvent and will help stability and hold it in solution.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks for that bro


----------



## basskiller (Aug 30, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> What are you running your BA at these days? 2%?



yes sir!  
2% BA and 18%BB when needed It makes for a nice round 20% mixture.  That I've found will work with anything except the base powders like winny, test, d-bol etc  
Cypionate can always be tricky though.. Never have figered that one out..  Usually the shock from heat to cold makes it crash.. so leaving it in the oven and letting the oven's heat dissapate slowly keeps the cyp from crashing as easily

Items such as Test enanthate you can use almost no BB while still keeping the BA at 2%


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## MDR (Aug 30, 2010)

Great post and thread.  I've never attempted this, but I have seen it done a couple times.  Sticky would be great.  Thanks Heavyiron.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 30, 2010)

basskiller said:


> yes sir!
> 2% BA and 18%BB when needed It makes for a nice round 20% mixture. That I've found will work with anything except the base powders like winny, test, d-bol etc
> Cypionate can always be tricky though.. Never have figered that one out.. Usually the shock from heat to cold makes it crash.. so leaving it in the oven and letting the oven's heat dissapate slowly keeps the cyp from crashing as easily
> 
> Items such as Test enanthate you can use almost no BB while still keeping the BA at 2%


 Sounds good. Everyone I know says Enanthate is easy to make.


----------



## Scratch-n-Sniff (Sep 5, 2010)

i've been lurking around here now for a little and have been reading on this subject quite a bit but still have a question. i've tried searching, but all i get is more recipes and techniques. when test comes in powder, i take it, that it's not sterile and that's the purpose of the BA to kill the microbials and any bacteria. is that the same with liquid EQ? or does liquid EQ need to be boiled or heated as well pre mixture to kill any bacteria or smaller agents? or is it fine and just needs to be mixed with all the other sterile agents to kill anything in the mix?


----------



## mrimport (Oct 17, 2010)

im a little bit confused - i'll make bold what i dont quite understand..




Procedure:
measure 5 grams of powder -- *thats fine*

place the powder in the vial -- *thats fine*

add BA to the vial -- *thats fine*

heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it) -- *thats fine*


add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later *thats fine*

gently shake the vial. *thats fine*

*so right now we have the powder, oil and BA all in the vial and we're about to heat it once more..*

reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove *thats fine*

place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter 

place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure

*ok so now i have another new vial with 2 pins in it. one with a filter on it.. right?*

draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
*so i get a syringe and stick attach it to the pin+filter and draw out all the stuff out of the vial* 

take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

*now im confused???*


----------



## mrimport (Oct 17, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww wait i get it.

new vial has 2 pins in it. i take out everything from the original vial and push it through the new vial with the filter and pressure releaver pin 

THANKS FOR THE POST.

why did you save 2mls and add it later though


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 28, 2010)

sneha123 said:


> Hey guys,,,,,,,,,,,Good !!!! amazing post, all posts are for entertainment. Consult a doctor before using any medications..................best wishes........


----------



## betterthisbod (Mar 20, 2011)

Very informative thread.  Been looking at it and searching for hours.  First experience with this forum but love the people and info on here so far.


----------



## rocco0218 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bass, you said for test enanthate you can get away with almost no BB...Can you give me the best recipe for 5g with BB if that will make for the best and smoother finish? Because the above recipes doesn't include it at all. I want the best solution possible.  Thanks bro


----------



## brundel (Mar 20, 2011)

rocco0218 said:


> Bass, you said for test enanthate you can get away with almost no BB...Can you give me the best recipe for 5g with BB if that will make for the best and smoother finish? Because the above recipes doesn't include it at all. I want the best solution possible.  Thanks bro



You did not state what MG/ML you want to compound it at.

20ml @ 250mg =
5g powder
11.85ml oil of your choice.
.4ml BA    =2%
4ml BB      =20%

Im not sure about a smooth finish but adding BB will help to thin things out for injection.


----------



## HKfanboy (Mar 20, 2011)

all4show said:


> I have found it easy to obtain Tren pellets for conversion, but is there an easy way to get a testosterone powder?
> 
> I will make my own if it there is less chance of getting caught.


 
Look into Synovex H implants. (check out Basskillers website) You can get test prop or base.  Test and Tren is an awesome cycle.


----------



## braveheart07 (Mar 20, 2011)

Dragon Pharma Labels say this:
For Test Enanthate. 
Active ingredients:

BA 2.2%
BB 25%
Ethyl oleate 33%

So they are right on on yalls recommendation of 2 percent for BA 
A lil bit over on the BB. (Actually the OP original recipe did not even include BB)

And No recipe posted before even mention anything on Ethyl Oleate.

There seems to be so much *discrepancy* between the recopies iv seen.

What is the PROVEN FORMULA????

Thanks.


----------



## brundel (Mar 20, 2011)

2% and 20% will work fine with the oil of your choice. You can go far lower than this on the BB but since this is likely your first time homebrewing just include 20%BB.

*Ethyl oleate*
Ethyl oleate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9927169

Ethyl oleate works very well and makes for a super thin product.
It will also help to keep things in solution.

Some people have a mild allergic reaction to EO.


----------



## cutright (Mar 20, 2011)

I took this advise^^^^LISTEN brundel knows his shit! Top notch guy, best I've seen on the homebrew


----------



## rocco0218 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks guys...much appreciated!!


----------



## brundel (Sep 14, 2011)

This is not a place to solicit sources for powders.
Please refrain from doing so again in the future.

These forums are for information and research only not for sales and distribution of raw supplies. Im going to start deleting posts and infracting those who cannot abide by this simple rule.

Thanks.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 27, 2011)

wow great post


----------



## xzoomzx (Sep 30, 2011)

do you have to heat the anavar recipe or anything or just mix it all and shake it up ?


----------



## UA_Iron (Sep 30, 2011)

I'll give you an exact recipe:

100ml Nandrolone Decanoate 300mg/ml (and 2% overdosed) 

30.878g Deca (assuming 99.1% purity)
2ml BA (2%)
5ml BB (5%) (this keeps the solution thinner, but it is *NOT* needed to keep deca in solution)
63.310ml Carrier Oil


Mix powder, BA and BB into a glass beaker, heat over hot plate set on low, let the waxy substance dissolve into something nice and uniform. Add in carrier oil (while still on hot plate) and stir mixture until it is all nice and uniform. 

After mixture is an acceptable temperature pour into stericup (vacuum filtration) and filter into sterile media bottle. 

It's up to you how you want fill into sterile vials.


----------



## UA_Iron (Sep 30, 2011)

Those first recipes are so old... they'll give you an idea, they'll give you something close to the final concentration. I wouldn't use them though.


----------



## dwmer (Sep 30, 2011)

Anyone have a recipe for 50mg (150 total) each Test P/Mast P/Tren A per ml?


----------



## UA_Iron (Oct 3, 2011)

dwmer said:


> Anyone have a recipe for 50mg (150 total) each Test P/Mast P/Tren A per ml?



100ml Test P, Mast P, Tren Ace (50/50/50)

5.051g test p (99% purity)
5.051g mast p (99% purity)
5.051g tren ace (99% purity)
64.408ml EO
2ml BA
20ml BB

You might be able to get away with splitting the EO 50% with some other carrier oil.



100ml Test P, Mast P, Tren Ace (50/50/50) 5% overdosed
5.303g test p (99% purity)
5.303g mast p (99% purity)
5.303g tren ace (99% purity)
63.729ml EO
2ml BA
20ml BB

Don't cut the EO with carrier oil in the last case.


----------



## dwmer (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks alot for that recipe!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## dwmer (Oct 5, 2011)

@ UA-Iron

Do think I could get away with Prop/Mast/Tren @ (50/75/75) using EO?


----------



## UA_Iron (Oct 6, 2011)

dwmer said:


> @ UA-Iron
> 
> Do think I could get away with Prop/Mast/Tren @ (50/75/75) using EO?



Yes, I believe you can. Test Prop can hold @ 200mg/ml, tren ace can hold at 200mg/ml, your solution is 200mg/ml total.

100ml:
5.051g test p (99% purity)
7.576g mast p (99% purity)
7.576g tren ace (99% purity)
59.908ml EO
2ml BA
20ml BB

You'll wanna double check on that. I'm not responsible if it crashes


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 16, 2011)

heavy i have a questions about liquid orals i was told this 

"for those who want to save money on orals you can do what i do. Its ghetto but works just as good as any cap or tab. go to researchsupply.net and order 100ml of peg300. Then dump 5-10g of your choice of oral into it, shake it up, let it sit on low heat on a frying pan with the cap off so its ventilated for maybe 5-10min. just keep watching and you'll see all the powder dissolve. then let it cool, put cap back on and most the time its going to settle on the bottom but just shake it up hard for about 5sec and use an empty syring with needle off to draw out the dose you want. The peg will let the powder stay evenly suspended for at least a minute, plenty of time for you to draw the dose you want. It may be off a tad but were talking maybe you may get 18mg var in one dose and 22mg in the other. no biggie for almost all orals. Just dont do this with clen or t3. so say you want some var, get 100ml peg300 for like $10 and add 5g var to it and then you have 100ml at 50mg/ml."


is this way affective to? or is it better to add the 151? whats your opinion on this? thanks!


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 16, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> Yes, I believe you can. Test Prop can hold @ 200mg/ml, tren ace can hold at 200mg/ml, your solution is 200mg/ml total.
> 
> 100ml:
> 5.051g test p (99% purity)
> ...


 
I think I would use guaiacol in there with along with the EO to keep it in solution for this kind of blend..

Maybe, not start with 100ml for this kind of blend if it's the first time your making it...that's a lot of powder to lose if it doesn't work out..


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Heavy, great info. I`ve learned a lot in the past 10 minutes of reading!!!!!!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 16, 2012)

Just saw this article however something I don't agree with is putting the solution in the oven to reach 212F. That is not going to sterilize anything. 

I don't have my micro book infront of me but I know for a fact that dry heat sterilization takes like 2hrs at over 300 degrees F.


----------



## brundel (Mar 16, 2012)

The proper time and temperature for Dry-Heat sterilization is 160°C (320°F) for 2 hours or 170°C (340°F) for 1 hour. Instruments should be dry before sterilization since water will interfere with the process. Dry-heat destroys microorganisms by causing coagulation of proteins.


----------



## brundel (Mar 16, 2012)

Also..."BAKING" gear....is pretty much useless.
Have you ever heard of a compounding pharmacy using an oven to sterilize their vials?
No because they dont.  So why would anyone else?

Sterilization of gear is achieved by using a STERILE filter.
If you use a sterile filter there is no reason to bake your gear. The people who do this are parroting bad advice that is decades old. It can degrade or melt stoppers as well which will in fact compromise the sterility of your gear not improve it.

Warm the gear, filter into a sterile vial. your done....there is no oven in the mix ever.

Ever.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 16, 2012)

brundel said:


> Also..."BAKING" gear....is pretty much useless.
> Have you ever heard of a compounding pharmacy using an oven to sterilize their vials?
> No because they dont. So why would anyone else?
> 
> ...





brundel said:


> The proper time and temperature for Dry-Heat sterilization is 160°C (320°F) for 2 hours or 170°C (340°F) for 1 hour. Instruments should be dry before sterilization since water will interfere with the process. Dry-heat destroys microorganisms by causing coagulation of proteins.


 

Couldn't agree more. Baking gear never made sense to me and I've never done it. People swear by it though. Just seems like old beliefs that some people had. Seems like there are a lot of misconceptions like that when it comes to brewing based on "Bro-science" and not actual science. 

Dry heat sterilization kills microorganisms by oxidizing proteins, not by coagulation. Moist heat (Autoclaves) kill bacteria and endospores by denaturing or coagulation. To do this they must penetrate. I believe the standard is 121C and 15psi. 

I wonder if there are any cheap UV hoods that are available. That would be awesome to set beakers and bottles underneath a UV light while they cool from the oven just to be 100% sure.


----------



## brundel (Mar 17, 2012)

Yah I pulled that quote from wiki.
I have used dry heat to sterilize open vials before.
Once the gear is in em though baking is a terrible idea.

I have a buddy who uses a pressure cooker to sterilize his vials before filling.


----------



## jdizzle83 (Apr 5, 2012)

Heavy great post brotha def very very helpful


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Apr 5, 2012)

I have been looking for something like this for a long time.. Not just this but the simplicity of it in the way it is broken down.  

We need to bump this thread more often for any new up to date info.....  

Now one just needs to find the final part of the recipe and getting to cooking..  

Maybe when the legalize this in the US maybe can be the next Rachel ray of cooking AAS..  Or any of you other smart fuckers on here.. Wish I would have gone to school rather than join the military.. The only thing I know numbers on are ballistics and some other cool shit that goes boooooom. Other than that I have a smart wife.. Shit if it was not for her some of the schools I have gone to I would have failed hahahahahahaha..  Sorry to get off topic.. But thanks for the info heavy as always bro you is the shit .


----------



## UA_Iron (Apr 6, 2012)

UA_Iron said:


> If you're homebrewing you dont even need the powder calculator (which most of you use wrong anyway).
> 
> Mix your shit in a graduated cylinder. I'll explain.
> 
> ...





this is how you should be doing it.


----------



## hill450 (Apr 13, 2012)

Going to do some cyp soon. Seems better to suspend it in oil with a little heat rather than just swirl it around in a graduated cylinder. I do agree that would be more accurate. I thought of getting one just for more precise measure but figured I would use syringes instead maybe.


----------



## alextg (Apr 13, 2012)

i will be making 150ml's of test en 300mg/ml and EQ 300mg/ml ... Do i need to add BB inside or just put 5%BA ? ... except the GSO i'll be adding some EO aswell


----------



## hill450 (Apr 13, 2012)

Doesn't EO eat up rubber stoppers?


----------



## UA_Iron (Apr 16, 2012)

hill450 said:


> Going to do some cyp soon. Seems better to suspend it in oil with a little heat rather than just swirl it around in a graduated cylinder. I do agree that would be more accurate. I thought of getting one just for more precise measure but figured I would use syringes instead maybe.



Both will hold at that concentration with just 2% BA. I suggest that you use 2% BA and 10% BB just to keep it thin. I would not use EO if I were you.


----------



## hill450 (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't plan to use EO. I planned to use the recipe on basskiller for preparing steriods for injection. The one that just heats in a beaker in water. Heating the solution just makes more sense to me. I was going to use more than 10% BB though. Its going to be my first home brew and I don't want to end up with crashed gear. Especially since cyp is apparently notorious for crashing.


----------



## alextg (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone want to share a tested recipie for winny waterbased injectable ?


----------



## hill450 (Apr 17, 2012)

Basskilleronline surely has one


----------



## UA_Iron (Apr 20, 2012)

hill450 said:


> I don't plan to use EO. I planned to use the recipe on basskiller for preparing steriods for injection. The one that just heats in a beaker in water. Heating the solution just makes more sense to me. I was going to use more than 10% BB though. Its going to be my first home brew and I don't want to end up with crashed gear. Especially since cyp is apparently notorious for crashing.



with cyp use 20% BB. my bad, I thought I read Enanthate.


----------



## hill450 (Apr 20, 2012)

UA_Iron said:


> with cyp use 20% BB. my bad, I thought I read Enanthate.


Yea, thats probably what I'll use. Don't want to crash my first time


----------



## jdizzle83 (Jun 9, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the recipe for 100ml of sust at 300mg? Pm if possible thanks guys


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2012)

Just in case you guys want a quick and easy way to figure out your experiment;

*Steroid Powder calculator*


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2012)

*I have always loved Testosterone Enanthate at 250mg/ml. Here is a super easy recipe for a low PIP experiment.*







*10 grams of Testosterone Enanthate Powder Will give you enough hormone to pin 1 gram a week for 10 weeks.*

*Testosterone Enanthate [11] - $55.00 : Airsealed2!*


----------



## Pork Chop (Jun 9, 2012)

Can we get this moved to our NEW HOMEBREW section????


----------



## jdizzle83 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks heavy!!!


----------



## Powderguns (Oct 11, 2012)

If I have to convert some test suspension, how can I do?

and If i have to convert some boldenone acetate, it will change something with the recipe of boldenone undecylenate?


----------



## Aaron S. (Oct 14, 2012)

Where is the new home brew section??


----------



## Aaron S. (Oct 14, 2012)

*Home Brew*

I see not many people (none actually) have been posting on the old homebrew.  If there is a new place for this talk can someone direct me?


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 14, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Couldn't agree more. Baking gear never made sense to me and I've never done it. People swear by it though. Just seems like old beliefs that some people had. Seems like there are a lot of misconceptions like that when it comes to brewing based on "Bro-science" and not actual science.
> 
> Dry heat sterilization kills microorganisms by oxidizing proteins, not by coagulation. Moist heat (Autoclaves) kill bacteria and endospores by denaturing or coagulation. To do this they must penetrate. I believe the standard is 121C and 15psi.
> 
> I wonder if there are any cheap UV hoods that are available. That would be awesome to set beakers and bottles underneath a UV light while they cool from the oven just to be 100% sure.



ppl autoclave by using a presssure cooker 15psi for 30 minutes on a crimped vial


----------



## Powderguns (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm trying to do some arimidex in liquid version, but what can I use instead 190 proof alcohol or Bacardi 151 ? There are some normal "diluent" that can I drink/use for that?


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Nov 6, 2012)

Powderguns said:


> I'm trying to do some arimidex in liquid version, but what can I use instead 190 proof alcohol or Bacardi 151 ? There are some normal "diluent" that can I drink/use for that?



Adex is pretty soluable. You only need a very small amount of EA and the rest can be distilled water and glycerine and a flavoring like mio if you desire.


----------



## Powderguns (Nov 6, 2012)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Adex is pretty soluable. You only need a very small amount of EA and the rest can be distilled water and glycerine and a flavoring like mio if you desire.




Can I use BA + olive oil?


----------



## colochine (Nov 6, 2012)

Powderguns said:


> Can I use BA + olive oil?



Why?


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Nov 6, 2012)

You could use of all things corn syrup to replace the glycerine. You only need.5% to 1% ea. The rest can be distilled water. You can even do away with the glycerine or corn syrup if you use 1%ea .
Keep it simple.


----------



## Powderguns (Nov 6, 2012)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> You could use of all things corn syrup to replace the glycerine. You only need.5% to 1% ea. The rest can be distilled water. You can even do away with the glycerine or corn syrup if you use 1%ea .
> Keep it simple.




Sorry.. I mean PEG300 + olive oil..

I want follow this recipe:

*Armidex*
Powder: per 1 gram of Anastrozole
Produces: Highest concentration made - 5 mg/ml

Requirements: 


1 gram of Anastrozole powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
19.9 ml of PEG 300
179.1 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

But I don't want use alcohol, i'm abstemious and I hate alcohol, so can I use olive oil? for me i't s more easy tha glycerin or syrup..


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Nov 6, 2012)

I cannot help you with that question. I believe the answer to be no , but i cannot definitively help.


----------



## Powderguns (Nov 6, 2012)

I've found this:

--------------------------------------------
Bwet04-14-2012, 09:31 AM

just  a thought, but why use everclear or any alcohol when you could use  olive oil, wont that just add to the stress on your liver? or is it such  a small amount that it doesnt really effect it?

when you use oilve oil it will only stay good for months when you use alcohol it will stay good for years
   trainee
04-14-2012, 02:43 PM

when you use oilve oil it will only stay good for months when you use alcohol it will stay good for years

didn't think about that either... oil definitely can go rancid. i am  unaware of any appreciable degradation of high proof alcohol.

   lilbug200
04-14-2012, 05:39 PM

when you use oilve oil it will only stay good for months when you use alcohol it will stay good for years

but why make a suspension if you dont plan on running it within the next couple months

   Jack Tripper
04-14-2012, 06:00 PM

but why make a suspension if you dont plan on running it within the next couple months

thats what i say. just get powders and make suspensions as you need  them. no point in making one just to let it sit for a year or more. i  like the grape seed oil suspension ive been using








So I think that olive oil is good, but you have to make a new batch every 4/6 week... because it can go rancid


----------



## intro74 (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm trying to do some liquid anavar but I am not able to find 190 proof alcohol nor Bacardi 151, may I use only PEG 400 (50ml) ?


----------



## Powderguns (Nov 7, 2012)

bacardi 151 on ebay..


----------



## intro74 (Nov 7, 2012)

Absinthe at 55% (100 proof) can replace bacardi 151 ?


----------



## Powderguns (Nov 7, 2012)

yes, but it will have less duration (the batch)..  You use very high grade of alcohol for keep the batch in optimal status.. with bacardi you can stay the same batch for 2 years...


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 12, 2012)

Dylan_king13 said:


> (snip)



*Read the rules...twice if that's what it takes.*


Read the threads yourself.
Do your own research.
Check out the sponsors.
Don't ask stupid noob questions.


----------



## roscogre (Nov 29, 2012)

*bad math*

You have to wonder about the recipes when such bad math as 1 g dissolved by 30 ml= 50 mg per ml. 1000 mg / 30 ml = 33.33 mg per ml. It would take a total volume of 20 ml with 1000 mg (1g) in it to equal 50 mg per ml.(found in anadrol oral mix recipe)


----------



## roscogre (Nov 29, 2012)

every liquor store on earth has these. Where are you an Indian reservation?


----------



## roscogre (Nov 29, 2012)

brundel said:


> 2% and 20% will work fine with the oil of your choice. You can go far lower than this on the BB but since this is likely your first time homebrewing just include 20%BB.
> 
> *Ethyl oleate*
> Ethyl oleate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



I have a severe reaction to EO knots me up for weeks and fever too. Still stuck with 2 bottles of that shit worst shit I ever tried. If you are type O NEG stay away from that shit!


----------



## roscogre (Nov 29, 2012)

intro74 said:


> I'm trying to do some liquid anavar but I am not able to find 190 proof alcohol nor Bacardi 151, may I use only PEG 400 (50ml) ?


every liquor store on earth has these. Where are you an Indian reservation?


----------



## roscogre (Nov 29, 2012)

roscogre said:


> You have to wonder about the recipes when such bad math as 1 g dissolved by 30 ml= 50 mg per ml. 1000 mg / 30 ml = 33.33 mg per ml. It would take a total volume of 20 ml with 1000 mg (1g) in it to equal 50 mg per ml.(found in anadrol oral mix recipe)


my bad. I was wrong but I cannot delete my post.original recipe is 20 ml. Disregard.


----------



## intro74 (Dec 1, 2012)

roscogre said:


> every liquor store on earth has these. Where are you an Indian reservation?


Switzerland


----------



## roscogre (Dec 2, 2012)

*really?*



intro74 said:


> Switzerland



Don't they sell liquor there? 190 proof alcohol is brand name Everclear. Have you asked the liquor store person? Viele gluck,Auf wiedersehen.


----------



## roscogre (Dec 12, 2012)

OK my PEG 300 says harmful if swallowed and the anise oil for flavoring on the website says for topical and aeromatic(sic) use only.


----------



## Pentjak (Jan 7, 2013)

Can somebody explain this?

 For Deca,

 Which is the right whatman filter to choose?

 1: is a PVDF (plastic)
 2: is a PTFE (teflon)

 Also, pore size: .45um or .2um ?


----------



## Powderguns (Jan 7, 2013)

Organic system..   but I don't knpw if it's PVDF or PTFE 
0.45 is ok..


----------



## Pentjak (Jan 7, 2013)

Powderguns said:


> Organic system..   but I don't knpw if it's PVDF or PTFE
> 0.45 is ok..


Thanks for that...

Can somebody explain this?
*
 For Deca,

 Which is the right whatman filter to choose?

 1: is a PVDF (plastic)
 2: is a PTFE (teflon)*

 Also, pore size: .45um or .2um ?


----------



## Pentjak (Jan 10, 2013)

*When chosing a whatman filter, you will be faced with two options...
One option is filter material type 

   1: is a PVDF 
   2: is a PTFE 

And the other option is the pore size of the filter material: .45um or .2um*

Does any body here care to share what should be used? 
A short study on the filter materials talks about protein binding... WTF?

I just need to know which to choose.


----------



## Jeff1022 (May 1, 2013)

1 Question please, I just ordered every thing I need to get started (100 grams of Test Enanthate on way)  
My question is they only had Flax Seed Oil, no Grape, I purchased 1 litre but will this work if not I'll toss it and get back to business ordering.
You reply is much appreciated.
Blessings
Jeff


----------



## Jeff1022 (May 1, 2013)

.45um


----------



## acejack (Jun 26, 2013)

I know the formulas with BA2% and BB18% but sometimes not stabilize and form crystals. is rare but it happens.


Using Ethyl oleate what would be the percentage?


The Ethyl oleate can be used in any anabolic maste, propi test, test enant test, trenb... ?

  In ten days I prepare some items for me and I'm thinking of using EO, but I'm in doubt ...


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 26, 2013)

What do you plan to make and how many mg/ml?


----------



## acejack (Jun 26, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> What do you plan to make and how many mg/ml?



I usually do trenb 100mg/ml, masteron 100mg/ml, 100mg/ml testosterone propionate and testosterone enanthate 300mg/ml always 20ml per vial. with traditional conversion, do not know how to use them and if present AND a good difference, I do the test


----------



## acejack (Jun 27, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> What do you plan to make and how many mg/ml?



What would be the percentage for traditional recipes? I have done 100mg/ml personal use, wanted recipes updated and know how to use ethyl oleate.


----------



## Efiv12 (Feb 11, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Just read and follow the directions or ask a specific question....



Have been appreciative for all the knowledge you have shared. I would like a moment of your time. I want to convert test base into an oil solution. I have aqua, but it is crippling. Had TNE(oil), painless. Would be indebted to you if you could share a recipe for TNE (oil).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

